# Impact FC 2 - The Uprising: Sydney



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Heavyweight bout: Ken Shamrock vs. Pedro Rizzo
Welterweight bout:  Paul Daley vs. Daniel Acacio
Heavyweight bout: Bob Sapp vs. Soa Palelei
Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Paulo Filho
Middleweight bout: Murilo Rua vs. Jeremy May
Middleweight bout: Murilo Bustamante vs. Jesse Taylor
Heavyweight bout: Peter Graham vs. Jim York
Light Heavyweight bout: Glover Teixeira vs. Marko Peseli
Lightweight bout: Richard Vaculik vs. Glenn Taylor-Smith
Welterweight bout: Shane Nix vs. Manuel Rodriguez
Venue: Sydney Entertainment Centre
Date: July 18, 2010 

I know this card was mentioned in the Impact FC 1 thread but I figured we should cover just this card here.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

this is actually the 3rd impact FC. the second one is suppose to be on the 14th.

Seeing its on BEFORE the Sydney card, are they going to announce the Newcastle card anytime soon or what? it's getting REALLY late, is it even going ahead?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I was wondering why they annouced a May 14th card and then took it off!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

nah not may, the newcastle card is suppose to be on the 14th in a few days time.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah my bad, I meant to say June. I was thinking about whether in the long run Impact FC is going to have titles!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Heavyweight bout: Ken Shamrock vs. Pedro Rizzo
> Welterweight bout: Paul Daley vs. Daniel Acacio
> Heavyweight bout: Bob Sapp vs. Soa Palelei
> Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Paulo Filho
> ...


shoguns brother


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shoguns brother


Yeah I think we all knew that!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Heavyweight bout: Ken Shamrock vs. Pedro Rizzo
> Welterweight bout: Paul Daley vs. Daniel Acacio
> Heavyweight bout: Bob Sapp vs. Soa Palelei
> Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Paulo Filho
> ...


WOW!
Thats a very nice card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kang vs Filho is to me the most interesting, in the parlance of our times.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Heavyweight bout: Ken Shamrock vs. Pedro Rizzo
> Welterweight bout: Paul Daley vs. Daniel Acacio
> Heavyweight bout: *Bob Sapp* vs. Soa Palelei
> Middleweight bout: Denis Kang vs. Paulo Filho
> ...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If anyone of the administators see this is this going to be posted on the General MMA Bookie?


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

anyone know what the go is with impact2-newcastle yet?
it seems like they have literally just abandoned the event, there's nothing about it online, no card announced and it's suppose to be tomorrow?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think the Newcastle event got cancelled, hence why this event is being called Impact FC 2!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> If anyone of the administators see this is this going to be posted on the General MMA Bookie?


You don't have to be an admin to do vbookie, cause I'm not one, but the first event didn't have findable odds so that's why it wasn't. If this one does it will be up like nobody's business :thumbsup:

Also bad news, oh so sad, Bob Sapp won't be ... :confused02: ...fighting because they can't afford his plane ticket:



> It looks like Australia isn't on "Sapp time."
> 
> Gargantuan heavyweight and entertainment personality Bob Sapp (11-6-1) today told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) that he has been pulled from a fight with Soa Palelei (9-2) at "Impact FC 2: The Uprising - Sydney."
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who the heck is he going to be in the Conan remake?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> You don't have to be an admin to do vbookie, cause I'm not one, but the first event didn't have findable odds so that's why it wasn't. If this one does it will be up like nobody's business :thumbsup:
> 
> Also bad news, oh so sad, Bob Sapp won't be ... :confused02: ...fighting because they can't afford his plane ticket:
> 
> ...


if think he is scared to get whooped in yet another country.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He wasn't scared, Impact FC decided not to pay for his plane ticket!:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> He wasn't scared, Impact FC decided not to pay for his plane ticket!:thumbsdown:


sounds like BS to me


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bob Sapp pulled off July 18's "Impact FC," threatens legal action*

This is pretty dirty, IMO.



> _by Steven Marrocco on Jul 14, 2010 at 8:25 pm ET_
> 
> It looks like Australia isn't on "Sapp time."
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Dude, did you even read the above article?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Dude, did you even read the above article?


dont believe everything you read


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

that's ******* ridiculous..

impact have said something about it.




> Impact FC's side of the story (via Sherdog): Impact promoter Tom Huggins says that Sapp never signed a contract, and was stalling on travel arrangements for him and two of his trainers. Said Huggins:
> 
> "For three weeks, we tried to get Bob to commit to flight dates and sign a contract. He never actually signed the contract we sent him weeks ago...We needed to have this stuff taken care of weeks ago. You get on the phone with Bob, and two hours later, nothing gets accomplished...You can't just get three plane tickets out of Sofia, especially for Bob Sapp. He's 350 pounds; he can't fly coach. Getting all the right connecting flights out of Bulgaria can't just be done last minute.
> 
> "The tickets were getting more expensive, but it was never a price issue. Bob was actually very reasonable about money. It was the logistics and time. None of this would've been an issue if he wasn't in Bulgaria. That made the logistics really hard: there were major visa issues for these guys coming to Australia, they had to be consulate-issued. We just weren't getting the help we needed from Bob to get it done properly."



http://www.cagepotato.com/it-begins-bob-sapp-dropped-impact-fcsydney-card


who to believe? :confused03:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well that's what happens when you have a free agent!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

What day and time is this event on for us in NA? (EST preferably)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Saturday, July 17th, 2010 -10 PM ET / 7 PM PT (WORLDWIDE):thumbsup:


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

12pm sunday for the aussies.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah they are sacrificing for us!:thumbsup:


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

sacrificing what exactly?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe church? Hehehe:thumb02:


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

haha hmm not long to go now! i can't wait to watch it.
i wish i decided to get tickets to see this live, pretty cut that i didn't!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it's not often that an MMA match comes to anyone's town!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Just a reminder, this is on now guys!!

Ninja looked terrible


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Close fight!

A split draw??

wooow.

not quite sure how a judge gave 30-27 to Kang, considering he got knocked down in the 2nd and mounted for 2 min.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Close fight!
> 
> A split draw??
> 
> ...


I agree. Not sure where the 30-27 came from. Good fight though and I thought a draw was coming. That third round was really really close!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

probably the best justification for a draw that I've seen in a long time.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That cartwheel kick was a thing of beauty. :thumb02: 30-27 from two judges? Hmmm, I disagree with that.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought Kang won it, not the 2nd like you guys said but the other two should've been enough. Ebersole and Carlos Newton's fight was a lot more fun to watch than that one, though. Palalei is, ah... huge.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Sometimes judges goof bigtime, one example is Hamill versus Bisping!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I thought Kang won it, not the 2nd like you guys said but the other two should've been enough. Ebersole and Carlos Newton's fight was a lot more fun to watch than that one, though. Palalei is, ah... huge.


If I had to choose between them both, I would say Kang took it too. Very close fight though. 

Palalei with some good knees and then the sub. Not bad showing.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Here we go Paul Daley next


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

SerJ said:


> If I had to choose between them both, I would say Kang took it too. Very close fight though.
> 
> Palalei with some good knees and then the sub. Not bad showing.


Was nice to not see Palalei not gas.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

That was a good fight. Acacio showed a good chin in this fight and Daley showed that he is working on other things besides striking. Great elbows on the ground from Semtex.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

SerJ said:


> That was a good fight. Acacio showed a good chin in this fight and Daley showed that he is working on other things besides striking. Great elbows on the ground from Semtex.


Yup good fight SF should sign Daley if UFC won't


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Calling it right now, Pedro is gonna win via Shamrock's knee exploding.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Shamrock's knee is going to explode!:thumb02:


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Mirage445 said:


> Calling it right now, Pedro is gonna win via Shamrock's knee exploding.


LOL!!! That's pretty funny man. Wasn't expecting it. I think Pedro has this fight too. 

I agree that SF should sign Daley. Would be a nice pickup for them and get a big name at WW.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Knee Exploded.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> Calling it right now, Pedro is gonna win via Shamrock's knee exploding.


 Good call bro lol Why even take the fight if you'r knee is that bad


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nasty leg kicks!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

World's most dangerous man, unless confronted by a leg kick.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> World's most dangerous man, unless confronted by a leg kick.


Well there goes the Shamrock era


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Outstanding comments above me! Seriously Ken, it's past your time to retire.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

Anyone else think the Barnett fight was stopped too early? Makes me wonder if McCarthy would have stopped the Lesnar/Carwin fight.


----------



## Żołdak (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha, the second round OWNS Kang in just about every fight. Guy is one of the most mentally weak fighters I've seen.

Shamrock needs to retire. I'm not sure what he's trying to prove.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He is one of those guys that just doesn't want to stop fighting I guess, and one of these days he's going to get hurt!


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

i can't remember the name of the figher off the top of my head but i laughed when he told he's cornermen to "get outta here, i've got work to do!!!" haha he was one keen dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Like what, partying?


----------



## BourneMMA (Jul 1, 2010)

This was such horrible production quality, I couldn't believe it. Decent fights but wow, they need to take notes on how to run a higher quality show.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone know where I can watch the Impact FC's online? I really want to see them but cant find them anywhere.


----------



## BourneMMA (Jul 1, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Anyone know where I can watch the Impact FC's online? I really want to see them but cant find them anywhere.


Ken Shamrock vs Pedro Rizzo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMTKQ64CpGM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BourneMMA said:


> Sorry. Double Post.


www.mmalinker.com. All fight videos are on there.


----------



## Admz (Sep 15, 2009)

BourneMMA said:


> Ken Shamrock vs Pedro Rizzo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMTKQ64CpGM&feature=player_embedded


I know Ken's legs weren't exactly stocky in his later fights, but wow how does he even stand up anymore?

I usually enjoy watching a fighter humiliating themselves in a swan song fight, but damn that was painful to watch


----------



## RFC (Jun 13, 2009)

Just watched the whole thing. The announcer forgetting his lines at the start of the event made me cringe big time!!
ALSO:
- Paul Daley looked fantastic
- Jesse Forbes still just lays on his opponent
- Shamrock looked like he just wanted his pay and to go
- Was pretty impressed by Kangs reversals


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow! I was really impressed with Shamrock! I was sure 2-3 leg kicks and he would be done! He can still compete on some level if he wants to! I was sure he couldn't! Rizzo is HUGE and he was tagging him over and over.

Big respect to Ken Shamrock for sure.


Also! Paulo vs Denis a draw?? Sounds about right to me!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Seen 3 of the fights, Shamrock was hard to watch since he is my top pet-love fighter, dunno what it is I just really like him.

I really worry about Ninja's chin after that fight, May isn't a top fighter and dropped him :/

Filho vs Kang was pretty good to watch, some nice reversals and sweeps, draw was about right but they are so rare in MMA I didn't see it coming.

Away to watch the rest.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

SJ said:


> Wow! I was really impressed with Shamrock! I was sure 2-3 leg kicks and he would be done! He can still compete on some level if he wants to! I was sure he couldn't! Rizzo is HUGE and he was tagging him over and over.
> 
> Big respect to Ken Shamrock for sure.
> 
> ...


Shamrock can't compete on any level. The guy is going to get himself killed if we keep encouraging him. 

Let's do what is right, and send him to the autograph circuit. 

It's over, Ken. It's over.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

That's what I thought, before I watched the fight. He's looked 1000000x worse than this performance before. He actually had a will to fight in this one.

If he couldn't compete, he wouldn't have lasted 2 mins with Rizzo, he was also tagging Rizzo over and over while coming forward through the exchanges. He can absolutely compete. Look at all of the names with no links on Dan Severn's wikipedia page! MMA is a biggggggg pond with plenty of out of shape n00bs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Severn

He can't compete with great fighters, but if he wants to have a career like Dan Severn I see NO reason why he couldn't pick and choose his opponents like that. 

I'd watch him arbar cans until he dies in the cage, because I don't think he would be too happy in an old folks home. In a perfect world, he should be a retired millionaire, but the reality is that he doesn't want to retire, and no one is offering him a big enough pay day to retire the way he wants to. He wasn't really dramatic about anything either, which was a huge plus.




EDIT: Also, don't forget Rizzo was 32 lbs heavier than Shamrock in this fight. Ken weighed in at 212.. Those kicks were devastating and he ate quite a few more than I thought he could.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Those leg kicks were painful, but its like SJ said, he wasnt nearly as bad as everyone is saying, he looked decent on the feat, but those kicks... scarey. The man couldnt stand and didnt tap, still got the balls of a champion at 46.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That maybe why he is still fighting, heart!:thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Syxx Paq said:


> Those leg kicks were painful, but its like SJ said, he wasnt nearly as bad as everyone is saying, he looked decent on the feat, but those kicks... scarey. The man couldnt stand and didnt tap, still got the balls of a champion at 46.


I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anyone else cringe at the ending of that fight??? When Ken Shamrock dropped the fight should have stopped. Pedro should NOT having swung any more after that. Big Jhon Mcarthy should have stepped in.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess Big John is rusty!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Impact FC 2 Results ***SPOILERS****



> Pedro Rizzo used a quick burst of leg kicks to hobble and set up a TKO victory over fellow MMA veteran Ken Shamrock on Saturday.
> 
> The heavyweight fight headlined "Impact FC 2: The Uprising," the second major show from the Australian-based organization in a week.
> 
> ...


I ma kind of disappointed that Kang/Filho was a draw.


----------

